# I am now a Dish Network customer



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Well never though this day would come did yous ?LOL? :rotfl:

Anyway I have an install on the 22nd I took the 2 year Price lock that includes the DVR fees.
its $73 a month for the Top 120 + including Encore. free Netflix for a year, plus Blockbuster,HBO ,MAX,Showtime, and Protection plan
Just for now Until I see what I get with that, I will most likely upgrade my base pack.
I went with just a single hopper with sling ,Super joey and 2 regular joeys.
Im going to add a 211k, I may buy it this week ,they will install it free if I do on the 22nd.

But if I do the 211 later , can someone show me how to hook it up to the system above? Please! Thanks.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You're gonna love the Hopper and SuperJoey. That combo appears to all as a unified set of 5 tuners and the judicious use of PTAT makes it even sweeter.

You'll miss the extra info about shows and cast members that you get with Tivo and DirecTV, I know I do. Here's a thing to think about getting:
One external HD to archive shows you might like to keep a long time. And remember those on the EHD are there even if the current equipment shoots craps and you need a replacement. (note that the Hopper will backup/restore timers and such from/to the remote making a swap even easier)

Overall since I switched back to Dish I do miss the functionality of the Tivo Roamio and probably wouldn't have switched back to Dish if Mediacom had kept the HDPQ and AQ up to snuff and gotten rid of the glitches in both that were becoming too often to put up with.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Ho Hum.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless the installer puts a switch in your setup you will not be able to add the 211 without buying a switch as well.

The most common new DISH LNBs have a switch built in to them with three outputs. Two outputs will be consumed bu the "Node" that feeds the Hopper, the third output will be consumed by the SuperJoey. The 211 would need a fourth output.

If the installer puts in a DPP34 to combine your satellite feeds you will have the fourth output. With the 211 installed at the time of the initial install they should do that. Without the 211 on the initial order the DP34 would usually not be installed. So if you wait you will probably need to buy a DPP34 when you install your 211.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> You're gonna love the Hopper and SuperJoey. That combo appears to all as a unified set of 5 tuners and the judicious use of PTAT makes it even sweeter.
> 
> You'll miss the extra info about shows and cast members that you get with Tivo and DirecTV, I know I do. Here's a thing to think about getting:
> One external HD to archive shows you might like to keep a long time. And remember those on the EHD are there even if the current equipment shoots craps and you need a replacement. (note that the Hopper will backup/restore timers and such from/to the remote making a swap even easier)
> ...


Blue Ridge is getting to expensive on certain packages that I require. 
I will miss the Roamio, but the brief time I used the Hopper it seemed nice.
Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Unless the installer puts a switch in your setup you will not be able to add the 211 without buying a switch as well.
> 
> The most common new DISH LNBs have a switch built in to them with three outputs. Two outputs will be consumed bu the "Node" that feeds the Hopper, the third output will be consumed by the SuperJoey. The 211 would need a fourth output.
> 
> If the installer puts in a DPP34 to combine your satellite feeds you will have the fourth output. With the 211 installed at the time of the initial install they should do that. Without the 211 on the initial order the DP34 would usually not be installed. So if you wait you will probably need to buy a DPP34 when you install your 211.


Okay is it easy to hook up?
I'll ask him if maybe he could leave one, or maybe I could just give him a better tip. 

Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Ho Hum.


I had the same response when I looked at Directv Att bundle packs.

Damon


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> I had the same response when I looked at Directv Att bundle packs.
> 
> Damon


I agree. It's foolish to bundle and put all your services in one package.


----------



## nvsundevil (Aug 7, 2013)

When I switched from Directv to Dish many on this forum thought I was nuts.............and sad to say, they were right! IMHO, Dish is an inferior provider compared TO Directv.....I switched for the Pac 12 Network and was disappointed with its programming as well; and, after 11 months we were back with Directv. I wish you luck and hope you enjoy what you've signed up for.

My only hope now is that with the AT&T acquisition, the Pac 12 will be added SOON :hurah:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

nvsundevil said:


> When I switched from Directv to Dish many on this forum thought I was nuts.............and sad to say, they were right! IMHO, Dish is an inferior provider compared TO Directv.....I switched for the Pac 12 Network and was disappointed with its programming as well; and, after 11 months we were back with Directv. I wish you luck and hope you enjoy what you've signed up for.
> 
> My only hope now is that with the AT&T acquisition, the Pac 12 will be added SOON :hurah:


Thanks for your Thoughts.

But I've had Directv long enough to know, they are far from squeaky clean..
I got 2 price increases in the same first year of my promotion.

I'm good thanks.

Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopper and Super Joey provide 5 live tuners just like directv Genie right?

I think it's just a mistake but this was my email.









Damon


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

damondlt said:


> But if I do the 211 later , can someone show me how to hook it up to the system above? Please! Thanks.


As said previously, with a Hopper & Super Joey all 3 lines from your sat are used, so you can't add a 211 unless you add a DPP44 & a DPP33 switch. If you want a schematic, let me know.

I always thought the Super Joey was the Edsel in DISH's receiver line -- goofy wiring & you really don't get that much. Consider 2 Hoppers instead.

Welcome to the Dark Side.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Zulu said:


> As said previously, with a Hopper & Super Joey all 3 lines from your sat are used, so you can't add a 211 unless you add a DPP44 & a DPP33 switch. If you want a schematic, let me know.
> 
> I always thought the Super Joey was the Edsel in DISH's receiver line -- goofy wiring & you really don't get that much. Consider 2 Hoppers instead.
> 
> Welcome to the Dark Side.


They wanted $99 for the 2nd hopper, I'm trying to cut costs right now, but if they offer me an upgrade , I will most likely take it if I like them.

But yes if you can show me a wiring diagram, I would thank you kindly.

I just realized my Cable billing cycle ends next monday, So I'm going to call Dish tomorrow and see if I can up my Install date to this Sunday.

Because if I turn my Tivo equipment in on Monday they will have to issue me a credit. Lol.

Damon


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

nvsundevil said:


> When I switched from Directv to Dish many on this forum thought I was nuts.............and sad to say, they were right! IMHO, Dish is an inferior provider compared TO Directv.....I switched for the Pac 12 Network and was disappointed with its programming as well; and, after 11 months we were back with Directv. I wish you luck and hope you enjoy what you've signed up for.
> 
> My only hope now is that with the AT&T acquisition, the Pac 12 will be added SOON :hurah:


*My sentiments also. I still have both. *


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay online I was able to reschedule for this Sunday the 16th, so it should be okay.
Also I think I'm going to do The Top 200 .
Seems like it's fairly good package and at only $85 with my price lock it seems like a good deal

Damon


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Zulu said:


> As said previously, with a Hopper & Super Joey all 3 lines from your sat are used, so you can't add a 211 unless you add a DPP44 & a DPP33 switch. If you want a schematic, let me know.
> 
> I always thought the Super Joey was the Edsel in DISH's receiver line -- goofy wiring & you really don't get that much. Consider 2 Hoppers instead.


Two hoppers also requires three cables from the dish ... so no spare cable for the proposed 211 unless a DPP44 or DPP34 is also added. Four outputs of a would be enough for damondlt's proposed setup. He would not need both a DPP44 and a DPP33 ... just the DPP44 (four outputs) or the DPP34 (four outputs).


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay I've modified my order , now Im getting 2 hoppers and 2 joeys. 
and still was no upfront fees, now my question is the 211 still just as easy to add?, And I didnt get a confirmation email on the change.

So is there a DIRT member that can help me with the confirmation please.
Thankyou! 

We are all set, I called and confirmed.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

damondlt said:


> I'm good thanks.
> 
> Damon


You were good with the TiVos and BRC.

I've had two providers in the last twenty years, TWC and DirecTV, currently TWC because they offer better Internet and I can bundle TV with it. Gran ted, I don't have to deal with TWC's equipment, but I'm at the point where paying for TV is starting to seem an unnecessary expense. DISH? I put antenna as provider before them. If I'm going to pay for TV then my RSNs have to be provided. I don't know if BRC has a number to call, but when TWC gets too expensive I call their national phone number and get a promo for a year. Lather, rinse, repeat. Five years ago DirecTV had more HD, but that was five years ago. And really rather than switching every year or two, I'd rather just drop pay TV at this point.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Okay I've modified my order , now Im getting 2 hoppers and 2 joeys.
> and still was no upfront fees, now my question is the 211 still just as easy to add?, And I didnt get a confirmation email on the change.
> 
> So is there a DIRT member that can help me with the confirmation please.
> ...


You will still need the fourth switch connection if you want to add the 211.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> You will still need the fourth switch connection if you want to add the 211.


Okay good.
Thats okay, they are fairly inexpensive.

Do they need to be powered? and is the 44 better or the 34 still okay?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

bidger said:


> You were good with the TiVos and BRC.
> 
> I've had two providers in the last twenty years, TWC and DirecTV, currently TWC because they offer better Internet and I can bundle TV with it. Gran ted, I don't have to deal with TWC's equipment, but I'm at the point where paying for TV is starting to seem an unnecessary expense. DISH? I put antenna as provider before them. If I'm going to pay for TV then my RSNs have to be provided. I don't know if BRC has a number to call, but when TWC gets too expensive I call their national phone number and get a promo for a year. Lather, rinse, repeat. Five years ago DirecTV had more HD, but that was five years ago. And really rather than switching every year or two, I'd rather just drop pay TV at this point.


Problem is ,Blue Ridge made some changes im not thrilled with, and when it comes to offers after the first year, getting them is Impossible.

$170 for Dish with Encore, 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys, including my internet for 2 years is about $80 a month less.
Its a no Brainer!
Not to mention Free Netflix for a year.
No DVR fees, just $12 for 2nd Hopper and $7 each for the 2 Joeys.
That alone is $25 cheaper then with cable.
And $15 less than Directv equipment for a Ho Hum Genie that I don't want.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Problem is ,Blue Ridge made some changes im not thrilled with, and when it comes to offers after the first year, getting them is Impossible.
> 
> $170 for Dish with Encore, 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys, including my internet for 2 years is about $80 a month less.
> Its a no Brainer!


And what Internet would that be? No. Penn Access DSL?

Just curious, the number you called to setup your BRC can't be used if you're an existing customer, or did you do it over the web?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Problem is ,Blue Ridge made some changes im not thrilled with, and when it comes to offers after the first year, getting them is Impossible.
> 
> $170 for Dish with Encore, 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys, including my internet for 2 years is about $80 a month less.
> Its a no Brainer!
> ...


I think I heard this song before.....

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

bidger said:


> And what Internet would that be? No. Penn Access DSL?
> 
> Just curious, the number you called to setup your BRC can't be used if you're an existing customer, or did you do it over the web?


Not sure what you are asking?
I'm keeping my Blue Ridge internet as is.
It just goes up $10 if I don't subscribe to cable TV services.

Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I think I heard this song before.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


And you'll hear it every few years.

Damon


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

damondlt said:


> $170 for Dish with Encore, 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys, including my internet for 2 years is about $80 a month less.
> Its a no Brainer!





damondlt said:


> Not sure what you are asking?
> I'm keeping my Blue Ridge internet as is.
> It just goes up $10 if I don't subscribe to cable TV services.
> Damon


The way you posted it originally I read it as bundled service.

For me the reason I'm done with satellite service of any kind is the two year contract. As you stated, Cable Internet is why I'd stay...unless fiber comes along.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

James Long said:


> Two hoppers also requires three cables from the dish ... so no spare cable for the proposed 211 unless a DPP44 or DPP34 is also added. Four outputs of a would be enough for damondlt's proposed setup. He would not need both a DPP44 and a DPP33 ... just the DPP44 (four outputs) or the DPP34 (four outputs).


Forgot about the output on the DPP44 power supply: https://rvseniormoments.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/dish_fivetvs_hopper_superjoey_211z.pdf

You can pick up a DPP44 on eBay.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Is this exactly the same if 2 hoppers are used instead of the super Joey.
Because that is Now what I'm getting.

Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

bidger said:


> The way you posted it originally I read it as bundled service.
> 
> For me the reason I'm done with satellite service of any kind is the two year contract. As you stated, Cable Internet is why I'd stay...unless fiber comes along.


No we use between 150 and 200 GB on average per month. 
Satellite would never work.
I'll get 500 GB for $67.95 15 mbps
Or 400 GB for $58.95 10 mbps
And those work fine for what I need.

Damon


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> And you'll hear it every few years.
> 
> Damon


so you plan on doing the switcheroo every two years? Someone have mercy on you. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Is this exactly the same if 2 hoppers are used instead of the super Joey.
> Because that is Now what I'm getting.
> Damon


It's simpler: https://rvseniormoments.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/403_dish_fourtvs_two_hoppers_2_joey_single_network_hdhdhdhd.pdf

Ignore the Winegard Travler stuff -- that's for an RV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Zulu said:


> It's simpler: https://rvseniormoments.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/403_dish_fourtvs_two_hoppers_2_joey_single_network_hdhdhdhd.pdf
> 
> Ignore the Winegard Travler stuff -- that's for an RV.


That one is missing the 211 ...


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

James Long said:


> That one is missing the 211 ...


One more time: 2 Hoppers, 2 Joeys, 1 VIP211z.

BTW, OP -- fix the spelling of "Communications" in your signature.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Zulu said:


> BTW, OP -- fix the spelling of "Communications" in your signature.


I'm sure he'll do it after the install. And to follow up with peds48's comment, it really is a shock to the system to learn new equipment and channel lineups every other year. I like the best price as much as the next guy, but the upheaval is more than I can bear. I first started paying for TV in '87 and from that time until early '98 I had cable. DirecTV from then until Sept. 2011 and back to cable for the next four years. I don't allow the price to get out of hand, but I have to mark my calendar to do so, same thing folks with DirecTV do. I understand that DISH is offering a 2 year price freeze, but there's a contract to go along with it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Zulu said:


> One more time: 2 Hoppers, 2 Joeys, 1 VIP211z.
> 
> BTW, OP -- fix the spelling of "Communications" in your signature.


Yes signature is out of date anyway. I use Tapatalk 90% of the time so I don't see my signature.

But anyhow, where does internet work out in these pictures?

Will it be wireless, Moca, or can I just plug one hopper via ethernet?

Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> so you plan on doing the switcheroo every two years? Someone have mercy on you. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Depends on the how much I like the Hoppers.
But I see Directv has absolutely nothing in the works that grabs my attention.

Damon


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yes signature is out of date anyway. I use Tapatalk 90% of the time so I don't see my signature.
> 
> But anyhow, where does internet work out in these pictures?
> 
> ...


Just one Hopper needs to connect to the internet either via wireless or an ethernet cable. The rest of the boxes will share via MOCA.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bidger said:


> I'm sure he'll do it after the install. And to follow up with peds48's comment, it really is a shock to the system to learn new equipment and channel lineups every other year.


Or perhaps changing so often makes one immune to the changes. 

After 12 years I certainly do not want to learn another lineup ... although there are still channels that I do not know where they are. (Some channels have changed numbers.) That is what the favorites lists are for in the guide. Narrowing down the hundreds of channels to the several that one watches. People adapt.

And as far as learning a new UI ... my last UI change was when I got the Hopper in 2012. Before that was when I got ViP equipment in 2006. Before that was when I got my DISH equipment in 2003. DISH has also made minor tweaks to the UIs. I adapted.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

bidger said:


> I'm sure he'll do it after the install. And to follow up with peds48's comment, it really is a shock to the system to learn new equipment and channel lineups every other year. I like the best price as much as the next guy, but the upheaval is more than I can bear. I first started paying for TV in '87 and from that time until early '98 I had cable. DirecTV from then until Sept. 2011 and back to cable for the next four years. I don't allow the price to get out of hand, but I have to mark my calendar to do so, same thing folks with DirecTV do. I understand that DISH is offering a 2 year price freeze, but there's a contract to go along with it.


I don't find learning new equipment a bit shocking though I suppose if one only had a sat/cable receiver/dvr and nothing else connected to the tv it could be a little irritating to deal with the changes. But I have my Tivo, Hopper, BD player, AppleTv and so on connected, each with their own UI that doesn't resemble the other's in any way, and don't find it an issue.
After you get the new sat/cable unit in place, you set up favorites and only have to deal with the channel numbers just a little. All the rest is pretty simple. Especially if you get a universal remote.
It is always funny to me when a review of an AV Receiver gets all puffy about the menuing system, forgetting that in general, you only deal with it on rare occasions when you set or re-setup the unit. The rest of the time you pick the input and adjust the volume and that's it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Agree it's not like I don't already have several other platforms of some type connected to my tv .

For an $80 a month savings I'll learn a new platform. 
It's not like I don't have an on screen guide.
 
I mean seriously are we that lazy we would rather pay more then learn a new platform?

Damon


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You know that with Dish Movie pack (formerly [email protected]) you get access to Starz full VOD, right??

The 2-year lock in deal to me is the real butt kicker!! To know your prices for the entire 2 years will remain flat has value in and of itself. Are the Premiums included in that?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Upfront Fees:*
Activation and upfront receiver upgrade fee may apply based on credit qualification.

*ETF:*
Early termination fee of $20 for each month remaining applies if you cancel early.

*$49.99 Price-lock includes:*
America's Top 120+ and DVR fee for 1 TV. Available upgrades: $7/mo. for each additional TV (receivers with additional functionality may be $10-$12); $64.99/mo for America's Top 200; $74.99/mo for America's Top 250. Price lock does not include: Taxes or state-specific surcharges, add-on programming (including premium channels), protection plan or transactional fees. Applicable monthly fees, upfront fees or transactional fees for business customers. After 24 months, then-current prices and fees for all services apply.

*Premium Channels:*
After 3 months you will be billed $45/mo for HBO, Cinemax, Showtime and DISH Movie Pack unless you call to cancel.

*Protection Plan:*
After 6 months you will be billed $8/mo for the protection plan unless you call to cancel. Price subject to change.

*Miscellaneous:*
All packages, programming, features, and functionality and all prices and fees not included in price lock are subject to change without notice.

*Netflix:*
Offer expires on October 30, 2015. Valid for twelve (12) months of Netflix Service on the $8.99 (per month) "Two Screens at a Time Streaming Plan" (for total value of $107.88). Hopper w/Sling or other Netflix compatible device and Internet required. Not available with dishNET satellite Internet. Existing Netflix customers will return to normal billing after $107.88 credit is exhausted. Offer is not redeemable or refundable for cash, subject to applicable law, and cannot be exchanged for Netflix Gift Subscriptions. You may apply the value of the offer to a different plan, or other services offered by Netflix. Exchanges in this manner may alter the duration of the offer. Netflix service price plans subject to change. Limit one promotion toward each monthly membership fee for your Netflix account. For details, please visit www.netflix.com/termsofuse

*Offer ends 10/30/15.*

© 2015 DISH Network L.L.C. All rights reserved. HBO®, Cinemax® and related channels and service marks are the property of Home Box Office, Inc. SHOWTIME is a registered trademark of Showtime Networks Inc., a CBS Company.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks James

So with T250 w/only 1 hopper about $1800 to cover the 2 years.

I'm on the previous deal, and assuming a $45/month increase after 12 months+a guessed $5/month increase in that 2nd year, then the cost to me is $1788+60 or around $1850. So the lock in deal isn't as good as I thought, it just freezes the price other than the Premiums.

Damon, when the first 3 month premium freebies run out, let them go into the pay month and THEN either cancel them online or chat. You might be very pleasantly surprised at the offers. Typically Dish Movie pack is offered for $5/month for 6 months. HBO/MAX can be gotten for a frozen lifetime price of $10/month each (unadvertised special you have to know exists), or HBO/MAX for $20/month 6 months. Showtime is showing $7/month for 6 months.

IOW, just like every other cable/sat company out there bargains are there for the asking oft times though not guaranteed. But it is easier with Dish as you can get some just by managing your account online, or at worst a chat session.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> So the lock in deal isn't as good as I thought, it just freezes the price other than the Premiums.


It is a better deal for low end customers ... per the math on the DISH site, the normal "first year savings" offer saves $360 on AT120+, $420 on AT200 and $540 on AT250. The two year price lock saves $648 on AT120+, $528 on AT200 and $528 on AT250.

The price lock is a really good choice for AT120+ - saving an additional $288, and a decent savings on AT200 - saving an additional $108. It is not a savings (over two years) over the one year AT250 deal. But that is because AT250 has a really good first year savings deal right now. (Saving $528 or $540 isn't bad.)

The savings total does not include the first three months of premiums. The everyday price for AT120+ is listed as $64.99 (discounted to $49.99 with no DVR fee). The everyday price does not include the DVR fee so one should expect their bill to go up $27 in two years (plus the usual price increases after two years). Not seeing the usual price increase the second year could add an undisclosed extra savings of $60 (based on a $5 price increase).

Whether the "190+" channels of AT120+ is enough programming is a different question. I watch NASCAR which is on Fox Sports 1 and NBC Sports Network ... both AT200 channels. Occasionally content is on Fox Sports 2 which requires an AT250 subscription. And there are a couple of shows on HBO I enjoy.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep I read the fine print, and this just seemed better than what Directv wanted to offer for Just a Genie and 3 clients. 

And at least with dish I can Buy and Own the VIP 211 and do what I want with it , as opposed to leasing an H25 for the same price.
And no RSN fees period, or MRV fees for 2 years, something Directv doesn't even offer.

Damon


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

So this pricelock is for a Hopper or Hopper/Sling. Adding 2 Joeys would add what $14-$20 per month ? sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

It for the Base package and the $12 DVR fee.
Now I added an extra Hopper and 2 Joeys 
Joeys are $7 each, the extra Hopper is $12.
If you went with the Super Joey instead of a second Hopper it's $10




Damon


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

damondlt said:


> It for the Base package and the $12 DVR fee.
> Now I added an extra Hopper and 2 Joeys
> Joeys are $7 each, the extra Hopper is $12.
> If you went with the Super Joey instead of a second Hopper it's $10


_My 1st DISH Hopper system:_

1 HOPPER & 2 JOEYS (3 tuners):
$74.99 America's Top 200
$19.00 HBO
$12.00 DVR Service (Hopper)
$7.00 Joey #1
$7.00 Joey #2
*$119.99 total*

_My current Hopper setup:_

3 HOPPERS (9 tuners !):
$74.99 America's Top 200
$19.00 HBO
$12.00 DVR Service (Hopper)
$12.00 Hopper #2
$12.00 Hopper #3
*$129.99 total*

Granted, it looks like just a $10 diff, but, to be fair, I had to buy that 3rd Hopper ($180 on eBay). Also, I had to install two DPP44 switches (about $70 each on eBay).

However, that's 3 Hoppers on one, shared network . . . 9 tuners . . . 6TB of DVR storage (not including external hard drives).


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah that's more then I need. 
I think we'll be good with the 2 Hoppers .
Tomorrow is the big day.
His biggest issue will be he is going to have to run new wires.

I'm keeping the cable as is, I'm just connecting the coax to the back of the tvs, and giving back the Tivo units, and dropping down to broadcast basic for $25 per month.


Damon


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Agree it's not like I don't already have several other platforms of some type connected to my tv .
> 
> For an $80 a month savings I'll learn a new platform.
> It's not like I don't have an on screen guide.
> ...


I find it easier just to call TWC once a year and let them know it's getting too expensive. Nothing lazy about that. Plus it spares me the possible nightmare a new install can bring.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL! What 'nightmare'?

I've swapped so many times I've lost count over the years and nary a 'nightmare' in the bunch. Installing cable/sat ain't rocket science you know.

The worst switches I ever made were the dog-slow HR21 with D* and the god-awful DVRs from Mediacom. These days if you have cable and don't want bad equipment, you get a Tivo, Dish has the Hopper/joey/superjoey and DirecTV has the Genie/minis/hrxx's. All good equipment, none daunting at all to figure out.

well unless your dvd player is still blinkng 12:00!!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay so far it's nice, I don't think they are as responsive as the Tivo.
And the Joeys are a little faster than the Genie minis, but certainly not Tivo minis.
They are a little laggy.
Also the Hopper with Sling for some reason has no Icons in the guide, But the Standard Hopper does.

What's going on with that?
Will they load later?
And why no Netflix app on the regular hopper?
That was not disclosed by anyone.

Now I'm thinking the SuperJoey might have been the better option.

Damon


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Damon, it takes about 24 hours for all things to get downloaded and installed. The installer should have told you that.

And yeah, the Dish gear isn't as fast as it once was and is a little laggy compared to the Tivo Roamios.

I'm not sure about the Netflix app and where it should be. I suspect it will show up but don't know that for sure. I never use it as I still have my Roamio used in streaming only mode. Much more pleasant for the streaming than most anything else imo.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay thanks.
The Icons on the Regular hopper are all there and Fine.
But the Hopper with sling is the one not loading the channel Icons. And that also reflects on the Joey that's connected to it.



Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm testing out the VOD, and that works just as good as Cable. 
Actually it's better then my cable.
And there is no wating for downloads, which was a huge issue with my Directv equipment. 

The Directv fan boys can say what the want, But their VOD function sucks!

I have the Top 200, and covers everything I want.
And the block buster pack is nice.
It's good not seeing the same old channels all the time.

Damon


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, the VOD on Dish is much better than D*'s though it is a constantly moving target. The Dish Movie Pack ([email protected]) adds so much VOD and as long as your internet service is banging along the VOD is great!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Now if I can just get these channel Icons to show up on the Hopper with sling. 

Damon


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Glad that you're happy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Now if I can just get these channel Icons to show up on the Hopper with sling.


All you can do is wait. Be patient. It doesn't matter if your other Hopper has them or not ... the file will come eventually.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> All you can do is wait. Be patient. It doesn't matter if your other Hopper has them or not ... the file will come eventually.


Okay just making sure nothing was wrong.

Only other thing I noticed is the search functions don't work yet, I'm assuming those will be in a day or too as well?

The Netflix works fine, and OnDemand is fine.

But right now the Hopper without Sling seems more responsive to commands.

Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh and another plus, I like how the Joeys look, and how they can create 4 custom favorites lists.

Really good channel placement too, seem like it's better then I last remember.
Best of all the MY channels actually works.

Strange that Starz wasn't included with the free promo, when all the Encore, Starz on demand and Plex channels were.


Damon


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It has been conjectured that the Starz contract is coming up soon and that is the reason it isn't one of the 3-month freebies. Whether that is true or not I couldn't tell you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

When was the last time Starz was offered free? A few years ago DISH offered Starz free for a year to nearly every subscriber who did not already subscribe to Starz and Starz sued. Perhaps this is fallout from that lawsuit? (Do not offer Starz for free.)


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

They don't offer Starz for free, But they give you The Movie pack for free that has Starz owned channels in it, and Starz On Demand lol.

Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay everything populated in the guide, Now I just have some other connection and install questions. 


First, only one Hopper is connected ethernet, and the Hopper with sling wireless is turned off.
That is okay right, because they have a built in moca Bridge? 

Also many of your pictures show, the 2 Joey come off the duo node as a single lead, and split to the 2 Joeys.

Well my tech ran only 2 wires, One to the Hopper with sling, and One to a 2 way splitter, one leg to the 2nd Hopper and 2nd leg to another 2 way splitter were it feeds both Joeys.

Is that okay, ?or should I take the already there unused cable wire and run them joeys on their own line?

Damon


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The installer should (and probably did) activate bridging on the Hopper connected to Ethernet to allow the service to be shared over moca to the Hopper without Ethernet. The wireless does not need to be active.

The wiring split is fine. The first "splitter" on the 2nd Hopper feed is a Tap ... the second is a simple splitter. As long as all of your cable is RG-6 and below the maximum length LNB to Hopper and between Hopper and Joey the installer followed the specification. (And systems work outside of the specification as well.)


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay , yes the 2nd splitter is a Tap.
Everything seems okay today.
Just my one Joey seems a little slower than the others, Not sure why, but it reminds me of my C31 connected to my old HR34.

Damon


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Got a couple questions, 
First is the 1000.4 bigger than the Eastern arc 1000.2?

If so would that dish improve my signal strength. 
I just had my first rain fade episode, and it seems premature then what I remember satellite being.

Also do you need internet in order for Joeys to function?

On the DPP44, can the PI be located inside right next to the VIP receiver or does it have to be a certain distance from the switch.
It will be like 65 feet away from the switch.

Oh , I forgot, if I do install the 1000.4 dish, is that LNBF okay to use with my current setup?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Internet is only needed for the apps and VOD.

The 1000.4 is a little bigger but I don't think there is a performance gain by going to that one. If I'm remembering right it is only needed for one of the birds that isn't used in most areas. I don't think it would help with rain fade. For me most of the time that I get a little rain fade it is of short duration and usually takes a pretty thick cloud cover to cause it. It is rare that a clear sky rainstorm causes me to have rain fade.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

We had a strange shower the other day, so I'll see if the showers we get this week do anything.
Because when we had Dish last time, Dish was fairly good against rain fade .

What is a good signal level?
Mine ranges from around 45-65 depending on TP.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay another Question, how come I can't swap Hopper locations , I want to move the one with Sling into the master bedroom and share both Joeys off of that so the kids and bedroom can have Netflix access. 
And that will also allow all 3 tuners of the Hopper 2000 for livingroom only.

Any help would be great.

I tried the swap and the Minis didn't work anymore.

I switched it back and they worked again. 
What an I missing?


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Okay another Question, how come I can't swap Hopper locations , I want to move the one with Sling into the master bedroom and share both Joeys off of that so the kids and bedroom can have Netflix access.
> And that will also allow all 3 tuners of the Hopper 2000 for livingroom only.
> 
> Any help would be great.
> ...


Select Menu -> Settings -> Network -> Whole Home (or press the Menu button twice).

This should list the Joeys and whether they're "Linked" (green X) or unlinked (red X).

Select the unlinked Joeys and change the red X to a green X.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

That did not work. 
I know how to link joeys, and it shouldn't matter anyway.
The Joeys never moved.
So how can you relink them when they are already linked.

What I'm saying if I swap Hopper location the Joeys don't work period.

There has to be a reason.
The one Joey worked barely, and the other said 100% loss of signal.
While they were linked GREEN.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm going to run another wire from Node to splitter to joeys, and get rid of that Tap.

That way both hoppers have a direct connect to the Node instead of being split with a tap.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay after doing some poking around, I've yet to see any wiring diagram that allows splitting /serving more than one Joey off of a Tap .


So IMO that obviously not standard when installing the system.

So I'm going to re wire the system , and try the Hopper swap again , and see if this time the Joeys will find the Hoppers.

Is there any Installer that can help with this?

I'm starting to think some of the issues are because of the tap.
I don't think you are supposed to have a splitter from a Tap.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Okay after doing some poking around, I've yet to see any wiring diagram that allows splitting /serving more than one Joey off of a Tap.


DISH Whole-Home HD DVR System Installation Configurations (EchoStar Technologies)

See pages 3, 9, and 12.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

See No, 
Not on a Duo node.
They show No splitter after a Tap.
Look at 14 and down.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

damondlt said:


> They show No splitter after a Tap.


True, but if you check the specs for Taps & Splitters (page 3):

TAP - accesses the Home Video Network signal from the DPX coaxial cabling installed between a Hopper and a Node.
SPLITTERS - splits the HVN signal from a node/tap/isolator to support two/three/four MoCA-only devices (Joeys and/or Hopper Internet Connector).
So per the spec, both a TAP & a SPLITTER can be used on "a Node" (Solo or Duo) and a SPLITTER can be used on a TAP as well as a node or isolator.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

But I can't figure out why I can't swap the 2 hoppers locations.

I'm going to go ahead, and run a Single wire from the Node to the Joeys, and remove the Tap.

But I still want to move the Hopper with sling to the bedroom, and hopper 2000 in the living room.

Should I unplug the entire system joeys and all and then make the move?

Is there a Dirt member, Thank can help with this, Maybe tech support.

I need the Netflix apps in the 3 bedrooms, not the livingroom.
I didn't know the Hopper with sling is the only one with the Netflix app.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay another update, 
I wired everything according to the Diagrams posted including removing the Tap, plus switched the Hoppers and now everything is Great.

Hopefully with tonight's updates, the other Joey will speed up.

So I'm going to say installing a splitter after a Tap on a duo node, should not be done.

Next month, I'm going to get the VIP 211.
I'm thinking it's should be a snap.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt ...
As a reminder here is a sample wiring diagram for adding your late purchased DPP44 and 211. Best wishes in getting everything working.



Zulu said:


> One more time: 2 Hoppers, 2 Joeys, 1 VIP211z.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> damondlt ...
> As a reminder here is a sample wiring diagram for adding your late purchased DPP44 and 211. Best wishes in getting everything working.


The wiring Diagram does not state the steps needed for Hopper configuration. 
I doubt its plug and play.

The wire and switches are the easy part.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I do not want to be responsible for providing "step by step" instructions that may inadvertently miss a step.

If it were my working system I would unplug (power) everything ... wire it as shown in the diagram ... power up the switch (using the power inserter) ... power up one Hopper and do a switch check ... when that is working power up the other Hopper and do a switch check ... when that is working power up the Joeys and enjoy. The tricky part is if it doesn't work - which is why I gave best wishes.

Follow at your own risk.

(I do tech support all day long for money ... not for a satellite carrier ... I'd rather do something else with my free time.)


----------

